# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  بینایی سنجی

## Parniya

*بینایی سنجی*

*هدف و ماهيت*
دريچه اي است کوچک که در آن کره اي سه لايه به قطر حدود 5/2 سانتي متر قرار دارد. کره اي که با همه کوچکي مي تواند دنيايي به وسعت بيکران را مشاهده کند و عامل اصلي مهمترين حس انسان يعني حس بينايي باشد. حسي که به ما فرصت مي دهد روزانه هزاران چيز را بدون دشواري شناسايي کنيم حتي اگر تصوير هر يک از آنها فقط در مدت کوتاهي يعني کسري از ثانيه در برابر چشمان ما قرار گيرد.
علم بينايي‌سنجي با دو شاخه اصلي چشم پزشكي و بينايي سنجي (اپتومتري) وظيفه حفظ و نگهداري سلامت و بهداشت اين حس ظريف و مهم را بر عهده دارد. ما در اينجا شاخه ناشناخته‌تر اين علم يعني علم بينايي سنجي را كه در رشته دانشگاهي بينايي‌سنجي تدريس مي‌شود، معرفي مي‌كنيم.
بينايي سنجي ، علم مراقبت‌هاي بينايي است و كارشناسان اين رشته به عنوان مراقبين اوليه بهداشت چشم ، مسؤوليت حفظ و سلامت بينايي را بر عهده دارند.
سازمان بهداشت جهاني علم بينايي‌سنجي را مراقبت اوليه از بينايي مي‌داند . به اين معنا كه يك بيمار چشم در آغاز بايد توسط يك بينايي‌سنج (اپتومتريست) معاينه شود تا اگر دچار عيوب انكساري، اختلالات ديد و دو چشمي، انحرافات عضلاني آشكار و غير آشكار ، تنبلي چشم، فيكساسيون‌هاي غير مركزي و مواردي از اين قبيل بود توسط متخصص بينايي‌سنجي معاينه گردد و در غير اين صورت به پزشك متخصص ارجاع داده شود.
تشخيص و تصحيح عيوب انكساري (نزديك‌بيني، دوربيني و آستيگماتيسم) با تجويز عدسي‌هاي مناسب مانند عدسي‌هاي عينك يا لنزهاي تماسي، تشخيص و تصحيح اختلالات ديد دو چشمي و تنبلي چشم، تعيين بهداشت عمومي چشم و بهداشت بينايي در محيط هاي كار و تحصيل و دادن آموزش لازم در اين زمينه بر عهده بينايي‌سنج است، يعني يك بينايي سنج بايد بر روي محيط هاي كار از نظر مقدار روشنايي و حفاظت بينايي، كار كارشناسي كند. همچنين تهيه و تجويز وسايل كمك بينايي مانند اكولرهاي ساده، مركب، سيستم‌هاي تلسكوپيك و تلويزيون‌هاي مداربسته براي نيمه‌بينايان و اندازه‌گيري ميدان بينايي در تخصص فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌باشد.
از سوي ديگر وقتي يك بيمار به بينايي‌سنج مراجعه مي‌كند متخصص اين رشته پس از گرفتن تاريخچه سلامت چشم و معاينه دقيق براي تعيين اشكال هاي اصلي، در صورت نياز بيمار را به متخصص مربوط اعم از چشم‌پزشك ، متخصص گوش و حلق و بيني ، متخصص داخلي يا متخصص مغز و اعصاب ارجاع مي‌دهد.
براي مثال اگر بيماري پس از مطالعه در ناحيه پيشاني احساس خستگي مي‌كند و دچار سردرد مي‌شود اما از نظر بينايي سلامت كامل دارد، بينايي‌سنج در مرحله اول او را نزد متخصص گوش و حلق و بيني مي‌فرستد و در صورتي كه در اين زمينه مشكل نداشته باشد نزد متخصص داخلي و سپس متخصص مغز و اعصاب خواهد فرستاد . يا اگر بيماري از تاري ديد شكايت داشت و پس از معاينه مشخص شد كه در ته چشم مشكل دارد، اين بيمار به متخصص چشم در زمينه شبكيه ارجاع داده شده و اگر دچار افتادگي پلك بود نزد متخصص چشم در زمينه پلك فرستاده مي‌شود.
در مورد *تفاوت كار بينايي‌سنج با چشم‌پزشك* بايد گفت :
علم بينايي درختي تنومند و بزرگ است كه داراي دو شاخه اصلي چشم‌پزشكي و بينايي‌سنجي مي‌باشد و البته هر يك از اين دو شاخه به شاخه‌هاي فرعي‌تري تقسيم مي‌شوند. مثلا رشته چشم پزشكي در دوره فوق‌تخصص داراي شاخه‌هاي تخصصي‌تر از قبيل تخصص در زمينه جراحي پلك، فشار چشم و شبكيه مي‌باشد. بينايي‌سنجي نيز در دوره فوق ليسانس و دكترا داراي گرايش هاي تخصصي مانند ناهنجاري هاي ديد دو چشمي و تمرينات اپتومتريك، وسايل كمك‌بينايي (كمك به بيماران كم‌بينا) و تجويز لنزهاي نامرئي است. يعني يك متخصص بينايي‌سنج در اين زمينه‌ها، اطلاعات تخصصي‌تر و بيشتري نسبت به يك چشم‌پزشك دارد.
براي مثال مهمترين تخصص يك بينايي‌سنج در مقطع كارشناسي، تشخيص عيوب انكساري و تصحيح آن با عينك يا لنزهاي نامرئي است. چون حدود 100 واحد از دروس دانشگاهي يك دانشجوي كارشناسي بينايي‌سنجي در اين زمينه است و طي اين 100واحد تجربه و دانش لازم را به دست مي‌آورد.
دو رشته چشم‌پزشكي و بينايي‌سنجي در كنار هم قرار دارند. اين دو رشته در بعضي از مواقع با يكديگر مرتبط و در بعضي از مواقع از هم مجزا هستند. مثلا تعيين نمره عينك يا تصحيح اختلالات ديد در تخصص اپتومتريست است و چشم‌پزشكان در زمينه درمان بيمارهاي چشم بخصوص جراحي متبحر هستند.
*توانايي‌هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
دستگاه بينايي‌ بدون وجود نور، كارايي ندارد . به همين دليل يك بينايي‌سنج بايد از نور و ويژگي‌هاي آن اطلاع داشته باشد. اطلاعاتي كه به ياري علم فيزيك مي‌توان به آن دست يافت.
يك بينايي‌سنج بايد به درس فيزيك مسلط بوده و بخصوص به فيزيك نور علاقه‌مند باشد همچنين در طول دبيرستان درس هاي رياضي و زيست‌شناسي را بخوبي فرا گرفته باشد. از نظر جسماني نيز لازم است كه از چشم‌ها و دست هايي سالم برخوردار باشد. در ضمن اين رشته صبر و حوصله زياد مي‌خواهد چرا كه تعيين نمره عينك يكي از سختترين كارها در علوم بينايي است و نياز به صبر و حوصله زياد دارد و نحوه كار نيز براي سنين مختلف متفاوت مي‌باشد. يعني تعيين نمره عينك براي كودك با يك فرد مسن فرق مي‌كند . براي همين بسياري از چشم‌پزشكان ترجيح مي‌دهند كه در اين زمينه فعاليت نكنند.
دانشجوي اين رشته بايد در طي تحصيل اطلاعات عمومي خوبي در زمينه پزشكي كسب كند چون وقتي بيمار به بينايي‌سنج مراجعه مي‌كند از مشكل خود اطلاع دقيقي ندارد، براي مثال فقط از سردرد يا تاري ديد شكايت مي‌كند و اين وظيفه بينايي‌سنج است كه تشخيص دهد آيا اين مشكل به چشم بيمار باز مي‌گردد يا اين بيمار مشكلات ديگري دارد كه در اين صورت بايد او را به پزشك متخصص مربوط ارجاع دهد.
دانشجوي اين رشته اگر بخواهد متخصص خوبي بشود و كار خوبي ارائه بدهد بايد روابط عمومي خوبي داشته باشد تا بتواند اعتماد بيمار را جلب كند و به ياري بيمار در جهت مداوا قدم بردارد.
*وضعيت ادامه تحصيل در خارج از كشور*
در حال حاضر دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد و دكتراي تخصصي بينايي‌سنجي در كشورهايي همچون انگلستان ، آمريكا ، كانادا و استراليا ارائه مي‌شود و فارغ‌التحصيلان آنها بيشتر به جنبه‌هاي نظري و تحقيقاتي در زمينه‌هاي مختلف علوم بينايي مي‌پردازند. در مقطع دكتراي تخصصي ، دانشجو ضمن بالا بردن مراتب علمي خود ، در يك زمينه تخصصي‌تر قدرت و توان خود را براي انجام كارهاي تحقيقاتي ، توسعه مرزهاي دانش و رفع معضلات علمي از طريق پژوهش ارتقا مي‌بخشد.
*آينده شغلي و بازار کار*
آيا مي‌دانيد كه در انگليس تعداد بينايي‌سنج‌ها 5 برابر چشم‌پزشكان است؟
چرا؟ آيا انگليس نمي‌تواند چشم پزشك تربيت كند يا اينكه جامعه به بينايي‌سنج بيش از چشم‌پزشك نياز دارد؟
مردم اگر قابليت‌هاي يك بينايي‌سنج را بدانند، متوجه مي‌شوند كه در بسياري از مواقع به جاي مراجعه به چشم‌پزشك بايد به بينايي‌سنج مراجعه كنند. چون بيشتر مردم براي عيوب انكساري، تنبلي يا انحرافات چشم به چشم‌پزشك مراجعه مي‌كنند و تمامي اين موارد در حيطه كار يك بينايي‌سنج است مثلا براي درمان انحرافات چشم 5 روش وجود دارد كه 4 روش در حيطه كار اپتومتريست و يك روش در حيطه كار چشم‌پزشك است و يا چشم‌پزشكان تنها 2 يا 3 واحد درسي در زمينه تعيين نمره عينك مي‌خوانند در حالي كه يك اپتومتريست حدود 100 واحد در اين زمينه مطالعه مي‌كند.
در حال حاضر يك بينايي‌سنج موقعيت كاري خوبي دارد و حدود 80% فارغ‌التحصيلان جذب بازار كار مي‌شوند، چون علاوه بر اين كه مي‌توانند به طور مستقل مطب باز كنند و در زمينه ارائه عينك‌هاي مربوط به عيوب انكساري به طور علمي و دانشگاهي تخصص ديده‌اند. در ضمن يك بينايي‌سنج مي‌تواند به عنوان مشاور در مورد بهداشت چشم و مشكلات بينايي در محيط‌هاي آموزشي، خدماتي و صنايع با سازمان هاي دولتي و صنايع همكاري كند يا مسؤول سنجش بينايي جهت امور استخدامي و نظامي و اخذ گواهي‌نامه رانندگي و خلباني باشد يا در اورژانس براي انجام كمك‌هاي اوليه چشمي تا رسيدن بيمار به مراكز ذي‌ربط فعاليت كند.
از سوي ديگر يك بينايي‌سنج علاوه بر درمان مي‌تواند در زمينه پيشگيري نيز فعاليت نمايد مثل طراحي طرح پيشگيري از تنبلي چشم كه هر ساله با همكاري سازمان آموزش و پرورش استثنايي و سازمان بهزيستي برگزار مي‌شود. در اين طرح فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته حضوري فعال دارند و با شناسايي سريع و به موقع بيماران و انجام توانبخشي مورد نياز و با استفاده از تكنيك‌هاي مناسب از اين نابه‌هنجاري جلوگيري مي‌كنند.
*وضعيت نياز كشور به اين رشته در حال حاضر*
در حال حاضر در كشور ما افراد زيادي از مشكلات بينايي‌رنج مي‌برند. اين نكته ضرورت و اهميت بينائي‌سنجي را بيش از پيش نمايان مي‌سازد. اگرچه در سال هاي اخير گام هاي مهمي در جهت پيشگيري از مشكلات ناشي از ضعف ديد در سنين كودكي انجام گرفته است. اما اين اقدامات بطور كامل بسنده نيست و راهكارهاي اساسي‌تري مورد نياز است . نظر به لزوم گسترش خدمات بينايي‌سنجي در سطح كشور و موارد مورد نياز زير، ضرورت و اهميت اين دوره در جامعه مشخص مي‌گردد:
-  نياز به خدمات درماني و تحقيقاتي به منظور شناسائي و حل مسائل مربوط به بينايي‌سنجي و ارائه و اجراي طرح هاي عملي در اين زمينه.
-  نياز به بينايي‌سنج در مراكز بهداشتي و درماني و آموزشي .
-  تكميل گروه پزشكي در ارائه خدمات گسترده بينايي‌سنجي .
-  تامين نيروهاي خدماتي بينايي‌سنجي با توجه به نياز خدمات بينايي در مراكز آموزشي ، صنعتي .


*گزینه2

----------

